# Need Help Finding a Part



## barbkpln (Jun 5, 2016)

I have a 2015 Rogue which I recently took to a car wash. Unfortunately, the Shift Lock Release Cover is now missing. Grrr. The car wash manager told me they sometimes get vacuumed up. Needless to say, I will not be going there again. I went to my Nissan dealer and was told the small cover is not available by itself and I would need to purchase the entire trim that fits around the shift handle and it costs $150. That's absolutely ridiculous. I've searched the internet to try to find this part but I'm not having any luck. 
Does anyone know where I might be able to find a replacement Shift Lock Release Cover?


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

Start doing internet searches of salvage yards. Nissan has sold a lot of Rogues since the 2nd gen introduction in 2014. Sadly some have been totaled in accidents. Somewhere there's a Rogue sitting in a yard with the shift trim intact. They would probably sell it to you for dirt cheap and shipping it via UPS ground, or even USPS wouldn't be that much.


----------

